
Not everyone in Y Combinator's latest batch could fundraise - brayton
https://twitter.com/AdamDraper/status/1265393382798454784
======
brayton
Full tweet:

"Not everyone in @ycombinator's latest batch could fundraise.

I was fortunate enough to invest in @coinbase @Amplitude_HQ & @benchling when
none of them could raise their full seed rounds after YC.

@BoostVC is looking to write 2 $500k checks into YC companies from the last
batch." \- @AdamDraper

